# poping/ollieing onto park features



## narxolinjo (Mar 10, 2009)

Is it ok to both pop or ollie onto park features such as rails and boxes? It's always said to ollie onto them. Is it because you can get more height with an ollie or is there something else why popping is not good?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

What in the world is the difference... you talking about just jumping up compared to doing an ollie to get on a rail?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i think popping is olling? when you hop on to features it just makes you look like a retard and you can't get as much air.


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

An ollie uses the board's tail, popping is pushing off with both feet using the center of the board for snap. Because of this, cambered boards have more pop in between the bindings.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The way it's defined in the SA vids (and it makes sense) is that popping is when you jump off both feet, and ollying is, well, when you ollie. Ollying is more efficient and looks more stylish.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Donutz said:


> The way it's defined in the SA vids (and it makes sense) is that popping is when you jump off both feet, and ollying is, well, when you ollie. Ollying is more efficient and looks more stylish.




Exactly right. Also, ollieing will get you bigger air but will be more difficult to control for people who are learning.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ironically popping doesn't require any actual board pop, whereas an ollie does requiring board pop to get height.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i find the most efficient way is riding up to the feature, sliding in on my heelside.... both arms up and superman that "oOOOOHHHHHHHHH!!!!" <~you'll hear this while flying before the bang.

all honesty... the pop you speak of could be a way to get a feel for how much differently rails slide than snow... but wouldn't get to set into it, you'll just have to go back and learn the feel of an ollie onto the feature. 

Could be steering you the wrong way on that, i'm no pro... but i remember my trials with that specific rail entry format.... when i decided to ollie on.. washed out on contact til i got a feel for it again.

Good luck!


----------



## narxolinjo (Mar 10, 2009)

I was reffering to a pop as jumping off both feet (SA terminology), sorry for not making myself clear.
And my question was about approaching features from the side.

Started jibbing recently, a park I ride is not very beginner friendly, only features low to the ground they have are big plastic pipes, like 1.5' in diameter, approx. 15'-20' long.
I thought they are harder to 50-50 then they actually are, after a few attempts I managed to ride the whole length which doesn't work every time but I am getting better.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

I think ollies also have the advantage of making it safer to get onto larger features, since the nose usually lifts up first during an ollie, there is little chance that you could accidentally slam the nose into a rail or box and then flip over


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Ride on stuff gets a little pop and other stuff gets an ollie.


----------

